# EMT-B Training... Expectations



## Ghost (Feb 2, 2011)

So I'll be starting my EMT-B training on March 27th and I'm wondering... 

* What should I expect?
* What should I study ahead of time?
* What advice can you pass down to me to prepare or prep me for this course?
* And last but not least! What questions should I be asking?

Thank you to all who comment!


----------



## AlabamaEMT (Feb 3, 2011)

Expect repetitive action for the length of the class. It starts out pretty boring and deals with legal and ethical issues but gets into the good stuff relatively quickly.  Study the objectives in the beginning of each chapter and ask any and every question you have until you completely understand it.  When you start doing your national skill sheets MEMORIZE and re-memorize them.  You'll appreciate the instincts you inherit from just knowing your skill sheets.   Good luck and stick with it.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 3, 2011)

AlabamaEMT said:


> Expect repetitive action for the length of the class. It starts out pretty boring and deals with legal and ethical issues but gets into the good stuff relatively quickly.  Study the objectives in the beginning of each chapter and ask any and every question you have until you completely understand it.  When you start doing your national skill sheets MEMORIZE and re-memorize them.  You'll appreciate the instincts you inherit from just knowing your skill sheets.   Good luck and stick with it.



Thanks a lot! I will keep this in mind (writing it down).


----------



## Joedaddy1120 (Feb 3, 2011)

Might as well get BSI (body substance isolation)and ABC's(airway breathing circulation) drilled into your brain.


----------



## MusicForLife55 (Feb 3, 2011)

Make sure you read the chapters in your textbook and study the skill sheets over and over until you get sick of them. It is really important that you know the skill sheets extremely well for your practical tests. You will build up on everything that you learn throughout the class; for example, what you learn torwards the beginning of the class you will have to know to apply it to what you will learn at the end, especially with the skills (like your Trauma skill). Don't be afraid to ask a lot of questions, and have fun with it! The time you put in studying will pay off. Good luck and enjoy it!


----------



## clibb (Feb 3, 2011)

Once you're done with class, keep studying, because you forget stuff.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 3, 2011)

Joedaddy1120 said:


> Might as well get BSI (body substance isolation)and ABC's(airway breathing circulation) drilled into your brain.



Will do! Thanks!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 3, 2011)

MusicForLife55 said:


> Make sure you read the chapters in your textbook and study the skill sheets over and over until you get sick of them. It is really important that you know the skill sheets extremely well for your practical tests. You will build up on everything that you learn throughout the class; for example, what you learn torwards the beginning of the class you will have to know to apply it to what you will learn at the end, especially with the skills (like your Trauma skill). Don't be afraid to ask a lot of questions, and have fun with it! The time you put in studying will pay off. Good luck and enjoy it!



Great info! I'll be sure to do so, now if only I can get my hands on the text books before hand  

I have a lot of knowledge in the medical field, my parents are nurses and I've been doing tattoo's for a while now so I'm pretty sure of my basic skills. I just like to know what I'm getting into before actually diving into it, as well as wanting to Ace all my tests.


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 3, 2011)

*READ AND STUDY EVERY CHAPTER!* </caps abuse>

Ehem... Even if you think you have it down pat, reading the book will fill in any blank spots that your instructor may have skipped over and forgotten about. I thought I had it down pat, and failed my written. Passed every in-class test, and passed all my practicals first time through, but you need to know the exact in-the-book information for your written exam. 

And memorize your mnemonics (ABC's, SAMPLE, OPQRST, etc.) They'll help you in class, but even more out of class. 

Last, and equally important, don't get overwhelmed. It's really easy to get overwhelmed, and if you get swamped at the beginning of the class you might as well quit. Just take a deep breath, and remember, your instructor is your best friend. ^_^


----------



## Ghost (Feb 3, 2011)

Lady_EMT said:


> *READ AND STUDY EVERY CHAPTER!* </caps abuse>
> 
> Ehem... Even if you think you have it down pat, reading the book will fill in any blank spots that your instructor may have skipped over and forgotten about. I thought I had it down pat, and failed my written. Passed every in-class test, and passed all my practicals first time through, but you need to know the exact in-the-book information for your written exam.
> 
> ...



If you don't mind me asking; Can you write out the mnemonics for me being that I haven't started my classes yet so I'm pretty lost when it comes to that.

I'm used to pressure and have been known to act very well under it, but in your opinion, do you think the classes are a bit more stressful than being out on the field? This is what I thought when I was in ROTC and MOUNT training. Was wondering if this will be the same.


----------



## lampnyter (Feb 3, 2011)

Airway
Breathing 
Circulation

Signs and symptoms
Allergies
Medications
Past pertinent history
Last oral intake
Events leading to

Onset
Provokes
Quality
Radiates
Severity
Time

5
3
ABC
Go


----------



## Lady_EMT (Feb 3, 2011)

Ghost said:


> If you don't mind me asking; Can you write out the mnemonics for me being that I haven't started my classes yet so I'm pretty lost when it comes to that.
> 
> I'm used to pressure and have been known to act very well under it, but in your opinion, do you think the classes are a bit more stressful than being out on the field? This is what I thought when I was in ROTC and MOUNT training. Was wondering if this will be the same.



*S*igns and symptoms
*A*llergies
*M*edications
*P*ertinent past history
*L*ast oral intake
*E*vents leading up to the illness or injury

*A*irway
*B*reathing
*C*irculation

*O*nset
*P*rovocation (anything make it better? worse?)
*Q*uality
*R*adiation
*S*everity
*T*ime

There are tons, those are just a few.

And the class can get intense, but in real life, the first few calls you do you'll get real stressed out, but once you get in the hang of it, you'll be fine, and it'll be like a second skin. It really depends on what you get right off the bat, and what you really need to work for.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks! I've written it down and will start studying it.


----------



## PotashRLS (Feb 4, 2011)

The National Registry test is different now than as in previous years.  It grades you in each discipline so if you fail one discipline by one point and ace the rest of the test, you fail the whole test.  Your instructor can't possibly cover every inch of what is expected of you so know your book cover to cover.  

Most importantly......don't worry about what you learn while mentoring or riding along until after you pass national registry.  If it isn't exactly the way the registry requires it, you will not pass the test.


----------



## BigPoppa (Feb 5, 2011)

Read the book, cover to cover, at least once.
Take good notes.
If you don't understand something, ask. You're probably not the only one.
Practice your patient assessment, SAMPLE questions, etc. on friends.
Practice taking vital signs on your friends.
If you can, do more than the minimum required clinicals and ride alongs.

When all else fails, concentrate and repeat and re-repeat the fundamentals - *A*irway, *B*reathing, and *C*irculation.

*Air goes in and out, blood goes round and round - any deviation from this is bad.*


----------



## Enigma (Mar 25, 2011)

How did you do in your class?


----------

